# Glass and gold texture



## joel28 (Mar 6, 2013)

How would you light this?


----------



## gw2424 (Mar 6, 2013)

Backlighting. That is all I know. An expert will give you a better answer. Good Luck!


----------



## y75stingray (Mar 20, 2013)

I would Start by placing the glass on a clear surface "not fogged" product photography table. I would use one light on the subject  "behind, but angled twords the subject and about a foot or so above. The light would be diffused with a softbox or beauty dish with a diffusion sock "whatever I have available. 

I would cut a hole in a white bounce card and slip my camera lens through it. I know have a proper bounce card to reflect my main light back on the subject with. I would place a black fill card on each side of the subject, but out of the shot to help add some definition to the piece.

my subject and main lighting is now in place. Now for the background lighting. several feet behind my product table i would have a white paper or musslin backdrop. I will light this backdrop about two stops lighter than my subject with two additional light angled so the units are outside the shot but the light is directly behind the subject.

Now that all my lights and subject are in place.I would shoot with a  100mm lens at f11. I would meter for proper exposure to my subject and obtain a  white balance reference. then i would adjust my background lights to two  stops above f11 at the backdrop.

This is a decent starting point. From here I would look at my end result and decide if I want to make changes to my main light or fill/bounce card placement. Every piece is slightly different so I may change things quite a bit from here, BUT this is my starting point for glass.


----------

